# طريقة لطيفة لتوليد كهرباء .



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

اليكم محاولة ظريفة لتوليد كهرباء لتشغيل تلفزيون او حاسبة ان شاء تنال رضاكم .







الى اللقاء .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## msadek80 (11 مايو 2008)

طيب ماشى 
مين إللى هيلف العجلة
متقوليش لفها انتا انا مش فاضى


----------



## استاذ القانون (11 مايو 2008)

أخي شكري
المكثفات زائدة وغير ضرورية لان البطارية تضمن استقرارية الداثرة , كذلك فأن الشحن على شكل نبضات أكثر كفاءة
مع تقديري لأفكارك وتصاميمك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2008)

استاذ القانون قال:


> أخي شكري
> المكثفات زائدة وغير ضرورية لان البطارية تضمن استقرارية الداثرة , كذلك فأن الشحن على شكل نبضات أكثر كفاءة
> مع تقديري لأفكارك وتصاميمك



شكرا جزيلا على ردك .

لكن نطلب مشاركة الأعضاء ما فائدة المكثف في العملية .

تقبلوا اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## استاذ القانون (17 مايو 2008)

المكثف لتنعيم التيار(أمتصاص التذبذب المفاجيء )
وما دمنا نستخدم بطارية سيارة فانها ستمتص اي تذبذب في التيار الداخل اليها , وبالنتيجة فان التيار الخارج منها سيكون منتضماً .
مع التحية والسلام


----------



## طبيه (22 مايو 2008)

أتصور المتسعه تعمل 
Buffer Stage


----------



## mah_41 (23 مايو 2008)

فكرة رائعة بس امكانياتها ما راح تقدر تشغل تلفزيون 
انا عندي فكرة عن دينموهات الدراجات الهوائية و مجرب كثير و افضل دينمو استطاعتو 20 وات بعد تعديل الملف حتى يعطي قوى اكبر و لما بتسحب من الدينمو 20 وات بصير كانو نظام فرملة يعني مستحيل تشغل تلفزيون لأنك ما رح تقدر تتحمل تدويس اكثر من خمس دقائق (كأنك راكب دراجة بطريق صاعدة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) و بالنهاية راح البطارية تخلص كمان في ملاحظة الدينمو بدو دارة تقويم كاملة (موحد جسري و مكثف) لانو دينمو بيعطي متناوب مو مستمر!


----------



## عليدناي (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

هل قمت بالتجربة ونجحن اخي العزيز


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم كل من له تجارب فى عمل الهيدروجين فاليضعها فى هذة الرابطة وهى صفحة مثبته لعرض التجارب الشخصية لانتاج الهيدروجين واستخدامه ....الخ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97628.html


----------



## zzzccc (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز
لا اعتقد ان هذه الفكرة جيدة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علاء الدين2 (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الفكرة بسيطة وممكن اللجوء لها ان اقتضت الضرورة. المهم ان المتسعات تعمل كخزان للطاقة كالبطارية , حيث اذا اردنا جهد عالي تربط على شكل توالي اما اذا اردنا تيار عالي فانها تربط على التوازي كما فعلت انت بالمخطط المرفق وبالتالي فان فترة التشغيل تكون اطول .
ولكم كل الشكر


----------

